# Souris et clavier bloqués



## jordan04 (6 Février 2009)

Bonsoir,
Aujourd'hui j'ai voulu redémarrer mon mon MacBook pro et quand l'écran afiche mes différente comptes, ni la souris ni le clavier ne fonctionnent :-S.

Voilà si vous avez besoin de plus d'infos

Jordan04


----------



## Boris 41 (6 Février 2009)

Tu parles de souris mais tu veux dire trackpad ? le clavier intégré ?


----------



## jordan04 (6 Février 2009)

oui je me suis mal exprimer il s'agit bien du trackpad d'un ancien MacBook pro


----------



## Boris 41 (6 Février 2009)

L'illustre adrenergique a donné cette solution sur un topic y a quelques jours :



			
				adrenergique a dit:
			
		

> Essaie de zapper la Pram à tout hasard mais ça m'étonnerait que ça change qqch...
> 
> Tu redémarres en tenant les touches cmd+alt+p+r et tu tiens les touches jusqu'à ce que le mac ait émis 3 fois le son de démarrage, tu les laches et tu le laisse redémarrer.



A tenter


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2009)

je parri que seul le bouton d'allumage fonctionne


----------



## jordan04 (6 Février 2009)

J'ai essayé de zapper le pram mais sans succès :-/. Et effectivement le bouton alimentation marche


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2009)

le top case (capot trackpad) est a changer


----------



## jordan04 (6 Février 2009)

Oh non :-S. C'est sûr ?


----------



## Boris 41 (6 Février 2009)

Ca y ressemble en tout cas. Plus sous garantie ?


----------



## jordan04 (6 Février 2009)

Non malheuresement  pourtant lorsque je clic sur alt au demarrage le clavier et la souris fonctionnent


----------



## Boris 41 (6 Février 2009)

jordan04 a dit:


> Non malheuresement  pourtant lorsque je clic sur alt au demarrage le clavier et la souris fonctionnent



Ah bah non alors ça fonctionne ! Faut dire tout à la fois, le problème vient donc de l'OS, pas du matériel. Par contre comment corriger le problème je ne saurais te répondre...


----------



## jordan04 (6 Février 2009)

ouf je suis rassurer ^^ je vais essayer de réinstaller léopard demain merci


----------



## jordan04 (6 Février 2009)

Bon j'ai reussi finalement ! J'ai connecter mon iPhone en VNC puis j'ai retelecharger l'update 10.5.6. Désolé pour mon manque de développement avec la panique et le fait d'écrire avec un iPhone n'est pas idéal


----------



## sclicer (14 Avril 2009)

Tu pourrais décrire la manip ?
Car j'ai le même problème depuis ce matin sur mon imac .
A l'écran d'accueil ( mon desktop quoi) la souris et clavier se fige,impossible de les faire marché. J'ai juste éteind mon mac avec vlc d'ouvert hier soir et en ayant installer le patch DFU pour 10.5.6 ( mais bon j'avias déjà redémarré le mac et ça marchait)
Et là au démarrage du mac j'ai aussi pû avec le clavier faire un P-Ram et choisir mon DD de boot ( mais j'en ai qu'un seul) grâce à la touche alt. Fin bref clavier/souris fonctionne, sauf lorsque j'arrive sur mon bureau


----------



## aldars (24 Avril 2009)

sclicer a dit:


> Tu pourrais décrire la manip ?
> Car j'ai le même problème depuis ce matin sur mon imac .
> A l'écran d'accueil ( mon desktop quoi) la souris et clavier se fige,impossible de les faire marché. J'ai juste éteind mon mac avec vlc d'ouvert hier soir et en ayant installer le patch DFU pour 10.5.6 ( mais bon j'avias déjà redémarré le mac et ça marchait)
> bref clavier/souris fonctionne, sauf lorsque j'arrive sur mon bureau


 
Bonjour,
J'ai Le même problème depuis ce matin avec mon Macbook 2.0Ghz sous Léopard
 10.5.6

 J'allume mon MB ce matin, le démarage se passe sans aucun problèmes...

Arrivé sur le bureau, pointeur figé dans le coin supérieure gauche ainsi que le clavier...
j'ai essayé les commandes basiques cmd+opt+P+R et cmd+opt     ca fonctionne mais arrivé sur le bureau même problème.....

Quand j'insère le CD de léopard, il le reconnaît sans aucun soucis le CD mais pour pouvoir le retirer je dois rebooter la machine en appuyant plusieurs seconde sur le bouton power..

En conclusion le clavier marche au démarrage puisque j'arrive a vider la psram mais dès arrivé sur le bureau seul le bouton Power fonctionne

idem j'avais installé le patch DFU pour 10.5.6 et déjà rebooté et ca marché
Mais ce matin plus rien.

Si quelqu'un pouvais m'aider, il me rendrait un grand service et toute ma reconnaissance car je suis un peu en panique j'en ai besoin pour le taff....
MERCI D'AVANCE:mouais:


----------



## jordan04 (25 Avril 2009)

Alors as-tu un iPhone sinon je te propose de réinstaller leopard sans reformater puis tu refais les mises a jour nécessaire


----------

